# We Have EASTER Puppies!



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh how beautiful!!! congratulations!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Yep, that's the right color lips and nose! LOL 

White male, 15 oz.










Apricot female, 13 oz.










Blue or silver male, 12 oz.










High fiving to show the light hairs!










MORE TO COME!
_


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Amazing Spoospirit! Sounds like good weights to me. Congratulations! Let's hope all goes well. You must be so excited and thrilled. I would be.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Happy Easter! I'm so excited and can't wait to hear (and see) the rest of the story. Guess you've been up all night waiting on the births to begin. Have never seen the light hairs in between the toe pads that indicate either a silver or blue puppy. Interesting. How is Grace holding up? Wish I were there!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Woopie! Brought tears to my eyes, you have such a knack for telling a story with your words and photos. Thank you so much for sharing. What special Easter babies. Congrats to all of you...now get some much deserved sleep.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Been a LONG two days! I got about 2 hours of broken sleep Friday night (Deb too) and no sleep last night except for a couple 15 minute cat naps. BUT, I am HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!! 

We have 7 so far, all healthy and sucking. Everyone of them except one latched on right after they were dried. Well, I should say except for two...lol... the second born, either a white or cream male, latched on to the hind tit right after it came out, while it was still attached to the placenta and the placenta was still in mom... a chow hound for sure...lol!

Happy Easter everyone.. I know we are having a Happy one!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Another silver or blue female.










The second apricot female.


















_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Have LOTS of pre birthing pics but not ready yet. Will get them put on as time goes on. TIRED and have to go to work today.. PHEW

Here is one of "Song" our white female, first born.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh, those pictures are priceless! That little one sleeping looks so content. I'm wondering whether the ones that look like they're apricot may turn out to be white/cream as they grow? I just remember my white mini looked like she was a light apricot even after we got her at 8 weeks but became a beautiful white.

Look at little Song with her pink ribbon--sweet!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats, how all is well! Such an exciting time. Can't wait to see the whole litter, great photos so far!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS! Hallelujah! Amen! And OMG, sooo much better than the plain old Easter Bunny!! Now there's a special "Song" in all our hearts this morning. This is_ definitely_ the work of your mother's love, gifting you with such beautiful babies on Easter day!! 

I can't thank you enough for finding the time (and energy) to share all this excitement with us!! I hope Grace can get some rest, you ladies too; sorry I can't fill in at work for you today Jester's mom!!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Yipeeeee!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!! So glad things are going well for you guys. I know it's been a long 48 hours for you.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

What a Glorious Day for Grace and on the most Beautiful and Joyous Day of Easter! Congratulations and Blessings to all of you!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Another Easter miracle! What gorgous pups - makes me think Swizzle would be a good older brother.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

A wonderful miracle of birth! I'm so glad that Grace had so many healthy puppies. I'm sure she is exasperated and full of love for them. Thank you again for posting pictures. I just couldn't get enough of them and anxiously await for others (after you take care of Grace and get some sleep). Like I have mentioned before, I got a few photos of Zulee. I guess I just can't get enough of the miracle of the event.

It's an amazing tribute that your little girl Song was the first born on Easter day! I have no doubt that Jesus and your Mother got together to make this such a blessed event.

A beautiful beginning...


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Congratulations! One could not ask for a more precious gift to receive Easter morning! Your babies all look so wonderful and healthy! What a blessing! I wish them all the best 
I'm also very impressed that you had time to put up pictures! I hope you get plenty of rest from all the excitement.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

4Paws said:


> Congratulations! One could not ask for a more precious gift to receive Easter morning! Your babies all look so wonderful and healthy! What a blessing! I wish them all the best
> I'm also very impressed that you had time to put up pictures! I hope you get plenty of rest from all the excitement.



LOL.. we didn't have a whole heck of a lot of time! That is why only a few pics. Grace had her first pup at 5:20 a.m. and last at 8:29.... In three hours she popped out 8 big, healthy pups!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, they are so beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing this experience with us! The pictures are so good, give Gracie a hug from us all...so glad your Easter Song has arrived! Happy Easter!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_While one worked with the puppy being born the other took photos. Then we took turns holding a pup to the other so we could each photograph it. We have different friends as well as the same ones and wanted to be able to share with everyone. Grace was kind enough to give us time in between (barely!) to throw photos on the computer and upload to share.

I didn't get them all either. I know I totally missed a photo of the first blue/silver female. We will catch up later.

I do believe that, at some point, Dianne and I will have to pass out because we'll have no choice.

Right now, we need to clean mom, clean out the whelping pool, set up the whelping box and settle everyone in there. 

Poor Dianne has to work from 2:00 to 10:00 this afternoon!! I have guests coming....LOL Not even prepared! And, such is the life of the breeder. 

For all of you who pray, would you say an extra one for Dianne and I today? I am mortified that we missed Easter Sunday Mass._


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

They all look lovely. How long before you can tell a blue from a silver?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Cleaning is all done with a group effort from Dianne, I and her husband Lee. Mom is all washed and so are the pups, cleaned out the whelping pool and replaced it with the nice whelping box that Lee built for Dianne last week. 

Mom and puppies all tucked up safe and happy. 

Now, on to celebrate the spirit of the day. Thank you everyone who cheered us all on through this journey. MAY YOU HAVE A BLESSED, SAFE AND HAPPY EASTER!



















_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Purley said:


> They all look lovely. How long before you can tell a blue from a silver?


_Purley, I'm still learning so I will leave this question to Dianne. She has gone to her in-laws for some dinner before going to work, but I am sure she will be catching up latter this afternoon or this evening. 

I do know that you have to look at the hair between the toes of puppies born black as those light hairs are only there for about a few days and then turn black like the rest of the coat until they get a little older. We checked the bottom of dark puppies feet right after weighing them to see if we had blacks or a blue or silver. We didn't get any blacks, but we didn't expect to have any, so we are not disappointed. 

I forgot to mention this. Two of the dark pups have a silver spot on their chins.









_


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

It's an Easter miracle!!! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

*Congrats!*

What beautiful babies! I love the little ears. Too sweet


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats ... so cute! Fun times ahead  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Oh right -- just little silver whiskers. I wonder if that means they will be silver. Before I got a poodle, I never realized they came in all those different colours. I honestly thought that poodles were black or white - and the black ones went kind of greyish when they got older. Its great the extra things you learn by coming on this board!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations on the miracle of birth. Hope the mother is doing well. The pups are beautiful.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, and thank you VERY much for the pictures. I've never seen this before.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you, everyone! We are tired but very happy. I am at work right now and am sooo looking forward to getting home around 10 p.m. and falling into my bed! I keep wondering how I am going to NOT fall asleep while I am here, my brain feels swimmy. 

Purley... we should be able to tell by 6 weeks. A blue will have a lighter face than body coat but the silver will be very light, obviously silvery looking. Now, degrees of light, I imagine, can be variable. But, going by this, I would not cal a pup a silver (register it as such) unless the face was very light. Blues normally have a brownish tint to their coat, but silvers can also have that tint until cleared so I don't think I would go by that. I would use that to determine if a puppy were blue and not black, baring that the puppy has not been exposed a lot to the sun and thus could have a sun burned coat.

Now, I am going by what has been said by people who have had a lot of experience with those colors and also looking back to how Grace looked at 5 months old compared to Alfie at the same age. NOW, with all that being said, there are those that are on the cusps of trying to decide their color. But, we should be able to have a very good idea of which they would be at 6 weeks. We'll all see in six weeks what these three dark ones look like when shaved and see what everyone thinks...lol.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Purley said:


> Oh right -- just little silver whiskers. I wonder if that means they will be silver. Before I got a poodle, I never realized they came in all those different colours. I honestly thought that poodles were black or white - and the black ones went kind of greyish when they got older. Its great the extra things you learn by coming on this board!


_Light hairs in the pads at birth are supposed to indicate that the pup is not black but will be either blue or silver. Aren't colors fun?

We will know better whether they will be silver or blue when their muzzle color starts to change._


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Just popped in to check on how new mommy Grace is doing, she looks like the_ perfect_ mother!!

I'm so very happy for you, giddy almost. Well, maybe the solid dark chocolate Easter eggs have something to do with giddy, but I am nevertheless thrilled for you and your unforgettably wonderful Easter surprise!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> Just popped in to check on how new mommy Grace is doing, she looks like the_ perfect_ mother!!
> 
> I'm so very happy for you, giddy almost. Well, maybe the solid dark chocolate Easter eggs have something to do with giddy, but I am nevertheless thrilled for you and your unforgettably wonderful Easter surprise!!


_I just love it when you post! You are so sweet.

Dang, but if I didn't get a bit of chocolate for Easter. I sure could use it right now to give my brain a lift...LOL_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I don't know whether to post them or not, but I have a series of photos from the beginning of the birth of one of the puppies to the end. I just don't want anyone to be offended. If you would like to see them, I can post them._


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

This saga was perfect reading for an Easter Sunday afternoon after an Agility trial! Thanks for sharing all the wonderful pictures of the little darlings. 

--Q


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _I don't know whether to post them or not, but I have a series of photos from the beginning of the birth of one of the puppies to the end. I just don't want anyone to be offended. If you would like to see them, I can post them._


Oh, by all means please post them! I'm sure many if not most of us who have a poodle have never seen one born before -- my whole family is now experiencing this joyful event, albeit vicariously, and we're going to be glued to this thread for any news updates you are up to posting. How wonderful of you to share this little miracle with us.

Mazel Tov!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I want to see them too. I got up this morning, got Nickel to his litterbox and the next thing was to check for updates on Grace and her babies


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'd love to see them all! This is wonderful--I can't get enough of seeing and hearing bout the births and how things are progressing. Thank y'all do much for posting these. I'm amazed that you had the energy to document it all. Get some much-deserved rest tonight!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_The following is a series of photos showing the full birthing process for one of Grace's pups and a couple of two others being born.

The tail is up and the lump underneath is the puppy being pushed through the birthing canal to the vulva.










Crowning as they would say for us women!










Coming....










Almost there.....










A closer look at 'almost there' so that you can see how opaque the sac is and you can actually see the color of the puppy and the texture of the hair through it.










Just broke out of the sac and not breathing yet on its own.










Dianne clearing fluids from the nasal passages and the mouth to help puppy start breathing.










Grace begins to take interest in doing some of it herself.










This is Grace's fourth pup and she is handling everything great at this point. Dianne is helping her with eating the sac and cutting the umbilical cord. Grace did this by stripping the sac with her teeth as she ate it. 










_


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this lovely Easter birthday with us.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Checking pigmentation on the little one. We're happy with it! LOL










This is the big boy that was born second. Grace had not yet figured out that she was supposed to do something. Dianne eased the sac out and encouraged Grace to eat it. He clamped onto the nearest teat before we could even finish getting him settled. LMBO This one will probably be a chow hound.










Dianne clamped off the umbilical cord since Grace didn't know to do it herself. She cut it after that and then covered it with iodine. The umbilical cords were treated in all of the puppies.










Dark puppy just out of the sack.










This was the third pup and Grace knows what to do now. She did everything from this point on.










_


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Congrats! Such a great Easter gift! Can wait to see pics as they grow.


----------



## EmilyK (Mar 26, 2011)

That is very cool! Thank you so much for sharing - I am finding the entire thing to be totally fascinating!

Emily


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you again for posting the birthing pictures. I have never seen puppies born and this has been facinating! The pictures are just wonderful....hope you get the rest you deserve tonight after this incredible Easter! Grace has been just amazing!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

WOW!!! Just returned home to find these post about Easter babies!!!! The pictures are incredible!!!! Thanks so much for sharing!!!! What a precious Easter miracle! Congrats!


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

So sorry. I've been late but have checked in from time to time. I cannot think of a better rebirth on Easter Sunday than this! You made my day along with so many others I'm sure! Congratulations


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Princess Dollie said:


> So sorry. I've been late but have checked in from time to time. I cannot think of a better rebirth on Easter Sunday than this! You made my day along with so many others I'm sure! Congratulations


_Oh,my! Princess Dollie, you have nothing to apologize for! You have been there with us right along. We are so grateful for our forum friends.

We are so happy that so many days were made today. I do believe it was the grace of God that made it so. We have been so hopeful for a show quality white bitch from this litter and are naming her after of beloved mother. It nearly blew us over that the first puppy born on Easter morning was a white bitch and the only one that is snow white! 

She looks to be of good standard even now, but we will not know for sure until we have the litter evaluated._


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! I am a birth doula and have had the honor of assisting many moms in the birth process. You two women are amazing doggy doulas!! Well done!


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

I just got in from work and the first thing I did was to check on Grace to see if she had her puppies....and she did!!! YIPEEEEE!!!
They are all so beautiful and special, I love all of your pictures but I really love the ones of Grace wrapping her body around her babies, protecting and loving them.
Is this Grace's first litter?

You must be so tired and happy and proud and ecstatic, etc. etc. etc.

Happy Easter to you and your pups, and Momma Grace


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Many congratulations to all of you, and especially to Grace. Lovely photos - I especially like he one of her curled protectively round all the pups.


----------



## Trixie (Apr 13, 2011)

Congratulations! Thank you so much for sharing photos, I've never seen a birth of any kind so it's very interesting to see pictures!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> Oh, by all means please post them! I'm sure many if not most of us who have a poodle have never seen one born before -- my whole family is now experiencing this joyful event, albeit vicariously, and we're going to be glued to this thread for any news updates you are up to posting. How wonderful of you to share this little miracle with us.
> 
> Mazel Tov!


Me too! I have never experienced this wonderful event. Please post!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

How wonderful! Congratulations to you and your spoo!!! And thank you so much for posting all those great pictures.


----------



## Mini-Mum (Oct 14, 2010)

Fabulous pictures of a birth in process! Congratulations on your lovely litter.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Oh such wonderful news!!! I couldn't be happier for all of you. A blessed event on such a holy day could not be more perfect. Easter poodles trump the Easter bunny in my book any day!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

macker905 said:


> I just got in from work and the first thing I did was to check on Grace to see if she had her puppies....and she did!!! YIPEEEEE!!!
> They are all so beautiful and special, I love all of your pictures but I really love the ones of Grace wrapping her body around her babies, protecting and loving them.
> Is this Grace's first litter?
> 
> ...


_Thanks macker. 

Yes, this is Grace's first litter and our first standard poodle litter. She did superb for a new mother._


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh Deb and Dianne! If every precious life that came into this world could be so welcome, and every mother (and her "midwives") as loving, it would really be paradise on earth. I honestly feel like an "aunt" to the pups, you've been SO generous in sharing the wonder of them. 

I am trying to hold back from asking but heaven help me, I just can't: are they all spoken for? Also, how did Snow'd and his human mother react when they heard about the new arrivals and their amazing Easter Day debut? I'm guessing Snow'd passed out liver-flavored cigars and strutted his beautiful, fluffy white self like a peacock.

I know I can't have a pup, and I know I can't have Alfie, but I am so very grateful to have the wonderful glimpse into their lives that your photography and narrative provides. I would, however, very much like to be on the "screening committee" for prospective owners!! 

Deb: It's _unthinkable_ you went without Easter chocolate! Then again, given the chance to have poodle puppies or candy, I know what I'd choose.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Those birth pictures were awesome! Thanks for sharing such a personal poodle moment with us. =)

--Q


----------



## Sport Girl (Jan 2, 2011)

Aaah - Thanks for sharing the birth of your beautiful poodle babies.


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations! Thank you so much for sharing this absolutely awesome event. I'm glad everything went so well and what a wonderful poodle mummy you have.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _Purley, I'm still learning so I will leave this question to Dianne. She has gone to her in-laws for some dinner before going to work, but I am sure she will be catching up latter this afternoon or this evening.
> 
> I do know that you have to look at the hair between the toes of puppies born black as those light hairs are only there for about a few days and then turn black like the rest of the coat until they get a little older. We checked the bottom of dark puppies feet right after weighing them to see if we had blacks or a blue or silver. We didn't get any blacks, but we didn't expect to have any, so we are not disappointed.
> 
> ...


i loved looking at all the pics, but this one just got me. makes you want to just kiss that snout right through your computer screen...best of luck, they are beautiful. you must be exhilerated!!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Oh such wonderful news!!! I couldn't be happier for all of you. A blessed event on such a holy day could not be more perfect. Easter poodles trump the Easter bunny in my book any day!


I LOVE IT!! EASTER POODLES!! you are so right, what could be better?? and on the most beautiful day of the year - the day that signifies hope and life...


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _Oh,my! Princess Dollie, you have nothing to apologize for! You have been there with us right along. We are so grateful for our forum friends.
> 
> We are so happy that so many days were made today. I do believe it was the grace of God that made it so. We have been so hopeful for a show quality white bitch from this litter and are naming her after of beloved mother. It nearly blew us over that the first puppy born on Easter morning was a white bitch and the only one that is snow white!
> 
> She looks to be of good standard even now, but we will not know for sure until we have the litter evaluated._


spoospirit, i'm loving her name - song...beautiful...


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

WOW! Amazingly beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing... I'm never seen puppy birth pictures before. Grace is a beautiful momma!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you for sharing all the pictures and congrats on 8 healthy puppies! Hope to watch continued updates on these guys.

Now question....I will possibly be breeding my first afghan litter later this year and I know I'll get whites/creams from it...you were mentioning you could tell the first born girl had good pigment, so having a bluish tint to the lips/gums/nose is a good sign of nice pigment? I haven't seen much discussed on this in the afghan circles and am slightly concerned with pigment on the possible lighter pups.


----------



## Hey_j (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you, LEUllman, for directing me to this thread! Seeing those puppies born almost brought me to tears! Birth is such a miracle, even in the animal kingdom! 

I was wanting to know about the white hairs, when they appear on a dog that may be destined to be a blue since we have what we had thought to be a black but is decidedly reddish brown right now at 18 weeks. You've answered the question for me, very well, and again, thank you LEUllman for sending me here! Loved it on every level!!!

And, thank you Spoospirit for sharing your miracle with us all!!!

janice (first time Spoo owner and new member here)


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Ixion said:


> Thank you for sharing all the pictures and congrats on 8 healthy puppies! Hope to watch continued updates on these guys.
> 
> Now question....I will possibly be breeding my first afghan litter later this year and I know I'll get whites/creams from it...you were mentioning you could tell the first born girl had good pigment, so having a bluish tint to the lips/gums/nose is a good sign of nice pigment? I haven't seen much discussed on this in the afghan circles and am slightly concerned with pigment on the possible lighter pups.


_Hi Ixion....yes, seeing the dark grey pigment on the nose and lips was a good sign for us that they will turn completely black soon; at least for a poodle. We have seen photos of other baby spoos that were white and had not pigment on their noses even at a week old. That would worry me. 

Good luck with your litter.
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey_j said:


> Thank you, LEUllman, for directing me to this thread! Seeing those puppies born almost brought me to tears! Birth is such a miracle, even in the animal kingdom!
> 
> I was wanting to know about the white hairs, when they appear on a dog that may be destined to be a blue since we have what we had thought to be a black but is decidedly reddish brown right now at 18 weeks. You've answered the question for me, very well, and again, thank you LEUllman for sending me here! Loved it on every level!!!
> 
> ...


_Welcome Hey_j! 

I'm pleased that you found this thread helpful in answering some of your questions. It is an education for us all. 

Reddish brown at 18 weeks does sound like a blue in the making. Is the muzzle shaved? It should be somewhat lighter than the body color if it is going to be blue. If it is much lighter than the body color, you may have a silver.

Enjoy your baby. Like children, they grow up much too fast!_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Chagall's mom said:


> Oh Deb and Dianne! If every precious life that came into this world could be so welcome, and every mother (and her "midwives") as loving, it would really be paradise on earth. I honestly feel like an "aunt" to the pups, you've been SO generous in sharing the wonder of them.
> 
> I am trying to hold back from asking but heaven help me, I just can't: are they all spoken for? Also, how did Snow'd and his human mother react when they heard about the new arrivals and their amazing Easter Day debut? I'm guessing Snow'd passed out liver-flavored cigars and strutted his beautiful, fluffy white self like a peacock.
> 
> ...


LOL.. you can be an Auntie if you want!  To answer your questions... no, not all are spoken for yet. Deb is keeping a white show girl, we have one sold and one will be given to a dog therapy organization, we are looking at one in NY as the possible recipient. And, I am desperately trying to make myself say 'no, no, no' you can't keep one. LMBO. Sitting next to them in their whelping box with Grace and not saying "ohhh, I think I'd like to keep that one" is soooo hard!!!

Sherryn Malm, Snowd In's owner, was beyond ecstatic. LOL.. ask Deb, I had to hold the phone away from my ear! She was telling Snowd that he was a daddy and exclaiming on how thrilled she was. She has a whole packet of info on Snowd that she is going to send us to make copies of to give the new owners. We have all his paper work for his health tests, but she has pics of Snowd when she got him, with pics of his parents and info on him as a pup and such. So, we will add it to the ever growing folder (ehemm... I mean binder.. a folder would be too small) of stuff we will have for the pup's new owners. Hey, for all I know, Sherryn took Snowd to Pet Smart and handed out cigars... lol.

So glad you are enjoying the show & tell we are giving on these guys! Thanks for you kind words.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey_j said:


> Thank you, LEUllman, for directing me to this thread! Seeing those puppies born almost brought me to tears! Birth is such a miracle, even in the animal kingdom!
> 
> I was wanting to know about the white hairs, when they appear on a dog that may be destined to be a blue since we have what we had thought to be a black but is decidedly reddish brown right now at 18 weeks. You've answered the question for me, very well, and again, thank you LEUllman for sending me here! Loved it on every level!!!
> 
> ...


Yes, as Deb (spoospirit) said, reddish brown highlights normally indicate a blue unless the dog is in the sun a lot. The sun will cause bleaching, turning the ends of the coat a reddish brown. The face is normally a lighter color than black when shaved, also. Here is some good reading for info on poodle color: POODLE COAT COLORS: BLUE & BLACK

Glad you got to enjoy seeing our pups born! There will be lots of updated pics and such as they grow.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> Hey, for all I know, Sherryn took Snowd to Pet Smart and handed out cigars... lol.



_
LMBO! ound: I can TOTALLY see her doing this!!_


----------



## Hey_j (Apr 27, 2011)

Okay--I think I'm figuring this out! Spoospirit/Deb was behind the camera, and Jester's Mom is the owner of Grace? And/or you're both co-owners, etc.? I'm sorry--I'm sooo new here that I don't know the_ histories _ and full dynamics of all the members yet, but give me a couple more days and I'll have it all figured out, I'm sure!!hahaha Well, maybe *not*!:act-up:

I wish I knew the paw-hair/toe-nail history of our Callie! I guess I'll just have to wait to be VERY SURE!! Right now, I've found *not one *white hair on her, anywhere--just her black/dusty black and reddish highlights!

Would I be hi-jacking _further_ if I ask if * blue* is becoming more frequently seen these days than in the past? It seems I've seen a lot of blues pictured on this forum. From what I've seen, I'm soooo okay with her being blue! I would hate it if someone called her a bad/black--though I know it's only a technical term--like I said, it sounds soooo icky to think of her that way!!!

Thank you for addressing me directly in your wonderful thread. I'm so excited for you both!!! Oh, and of course for Grace and Snowd (am I right that he's the 'dad'?)

janice (loving this forum)


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey_j said:


> Okay--I think I'm figuring this out! Spoospirit/Deb was behind the camera, and Jester's Mom is the owner of Grace? And/or you're both co-owners, etc.? I'm sorry--I'm sooo new here that I don't know the_ histories _ and full dynamics of all the members yet, but give me a couple more days and I'll have it all figured out, I'm sure!!hahaha Well, maybe *not*!:act-up:
> 
> I wish I knew the paw-hair/toe-nail history of our Callie! I guess I'll just have to wait to be VERY SURE!! Right now, I've found *not one *white hair on her, anywhere--just her black/dusty black and reddish highlights!
> 
> ...


Yes, I, Dianne aka Jester's Mom, is the owner of Grace. Debbie, Spoospirit, is my sister. We live a mile from each other. She co-owns my spoos and I co-own her spoos. We are working together with our program. 
Although the ultimate decisions for her dogs are her hers and the ultimate decisions for my dogs are mine, we both collaborate on most of all we do to see what/how the other feels about a thought/decision. So, for being new, you are definitely on the right track...LOL.

About seeing more blues. There are probably a few reasons you are seeing this. The major reason, I would say, is that unlike some European Countries that in order to register your Standard Poodle puppies, the poodle can be ONLY bred blacks to blacks (no other colors allowed). So, when you breed only blacks, the blacks stay true to color MOST of the time, now this is not a 100% guarantee, even in all black lines, but definitely mostly. In the USA, in AKC, colors are not considered important for registry purposes. So, the USA (or any other Country that allows mixed color breeding) there is a lot of color breeding going on. It is much harder to find a good black, one that stays black as it matures. Whenever you add dilute colors to your breeding line, you are introducing the diluted factor and thus are higher chance of getting blues, silvers or just plain "bad blacks". Even white is a dilute color. The only non dilute color is black, all other colors carry some degree of dilution. 

The idea of what constitutes a "bad black" is something much discussed and not all agree on the same guidelines if you want to call them that. So, one person may consider a dog blue, another consider the same dog a bad black. A blue normally carries all or most of the colors in the poodle gene pool. Not only can/do they carry all the solid colors (black, blue, cream, red, apricot, white, brown) but they can carry parti, phantom, Brindle & Sable. 

I have spoken to two breeders of poodles and they both say that Grace is blue. If someone wants to consider her a bad black, that is entirely their prerogative...lol.. I certainly can't change their way of thinking.

Yes, Snowd In is the father of the pups. Grace thanks you!   And so do I and Deb, we are very happy indeed with these pups!


----------



## Hey_j (Apr 27, 2011)

re: "_So, for being new, you are definitely on the right track...LOL."_

Okaaaayy! Always good to get things straight in my head and your entire response was extremely helpful on all accounts! Thank you so much, Dianne, for helping me understand the idea of 'blues' being what they are etc. 

So, to get a true black, and hopefully one that holds color better look for breeders that show a genealogy that has focused on quality blacks--I guess that is only reasonable. 

I wonder, too, if the lineages that are registered blacks are not often turning out to be blues but I suspect once they are registered as such it is most difficult to change. 

I checked the geneaology of our Callie and there are lots of blacks and browns, creams and lots of reds and a few apricots, one silver and one registered black and sliver. None are listed as blues! So, I think I'm recognizing there are definitely dilutes in the mix which could produce a blue at some point if not already! The Breeder said she only knew of one blue out of them all but I'm not sure she knows the history of them all--possibly--I don't doubt her word just wonder if she knows far down the lines what transpired on all the blacks.

Very interesting. I don't regret getting our Callie, (and I think I will love her being 'blue') but I realize that there is LOTS to learn and one wise and seasoned breeder (out of our price at this time--gorgeous blacks) cautioned me to research and learn as much as I could before making a choice. I worked hard but not long enough and in the end, despite all my resolve, it came down to a choice of the heart! I also felt bad being at the breeders home so long (almost 3 hours) and walking away without one of her pups! I know--nuts, but that's just how I'm wired I'm afraid. I hate taking advantage of another person or taking them for granted, etc.

I hope your thread stays on top for a very long time--it's so informative!!!

Thank you, again, Diane for being so helpful!!!

janice

.


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _Hi Ixion....yes, seeing the dark grey pigment on the nose and lips was a good sign for us that they will turn completely black soon; at least for a poodle. We have seen photos of other baby spoos that were white and had not pigment on their noses even at a week old. That would worry me.
> 
> Good luck with your litter.
> _


Thanks for answering my question! I'd assume it would be similar in afghans as well, I have only seen under a week old dark or patterned afghan puppies who are either born with black noses or darken really quickly in the first week.


----------

